# So wie ich(,) wollte auch er nur das Beste. (Kommasetzung)



## korrekturlächle

Hallo,
ist das ein Muss-Komma, da auch eine deutliche Sprechpause beim Lesen entsteht: So wie ich(,) wollte auch er nur das Beste.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, da gehört ein Komma hin.


----------



## korrekturlächle

Danke, Kajjo,

kann man das grammatikalisch begründen, wieso nach "So wie ich" ein Komma hingehört?
(dachte auch an "wie" und "Vergleich" und kein Komma)


----------



## manfy

Duden hat <hier> eine Auflistung der allgemeinen Regeln.

Ohne dieselben jetzt gelesen zu haben, denke ich, dass man das Komma allein durch die Vermeidung von Ambiguität rechtfertigen kann:
"So wie ich wollte..." wäre ja eigentlich ein korrektes Satzfragment. Um diese Fehllesung zu vermeiden, sollte man den ersten Satzteil mit Komma abtrennen.

Alternativ könnte man "So wie ich" als einen eigenständigen elliptischen Satz betrachten, womit die Notwendigkeit des Kommas wieder gegeben ist, also:
So wie ich [das wollte], wollte auch er nur das Beste.


----------



## korrekturlächle

Danke schön,  manfy,  nach Singapur. So kann ich es mir merken.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Ja, da gehört ein Komma hin.


Mit welchem Paragrafen des amtlichen Regelwerks begründest du deine Aussage? Meiner Ansicht nach könnte man das einleitende „so wie ich“ evtl. als Zusatz betrachten, muss es aber nicht. Dann wäre auch das Komma optional. Das Problem: Alle Beispielsätze mit „Zusätzen“, die ich im amtlichen Regelwerk gefunden habe, sind *Nach*träge. Hier haben wir aber einen „Zusatz“(?) im *Vor*feld! Ich würde kein Komma setzen, zumal es auch nichts zur Verdeutlichung der Gliederung des Gesamtsatzes beiträgt, geschweige denn zu einer Disambiguierung.


manfy said:


> Ohne dieselben jetzt gelesen zu haben, denke ich, dass man das Komma allein durch die Vermeidung von Ambiguität rechtfertigen kann:
> "So wie ich wollte..." wäre ja eigentlich ein korrektes Satzfragment.


An diesem Satz ist auch ohne Komma nichts ambig.


----------



## Hutschi

Das Komma verdeutlicht die Struktur. Ohne Komma ist es ein Holzwegsatz (garden path). Im vollständigen Satz ist es klar. Mündlich ist es auch klar. Schriftlich kann man hängenbleiben. So wie ich wollte ...
Man muss gedanklich zurückgehen und korrigieren.

PS: deshalb würde ich ein Komma setzen.
Das ist leserorientiert. Für den Schreiber ist es weniger Aufwand, es wegzulassen, für ihn ist es ja kein Holzweg.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> zumal es auch nichts zur Verdeutlichung der Gliederung des Gesamtsatzes beiträgt, geschweige denn zu einer Disambiguierung


Ohne Komma ist es ein Holzwegsatz, den man mehrfach lesen müsste. Die Sprechpause durch ein Komma zu kennzeichnen, trägt definitiv erheblich zur Lesbarkeit bei. 



manfy said:


> So wie ich [das wollte], wollte auch er nur das Beste.


So sehe ich das auch. Da gehört ein Komma hin.

Das amtliche Regelwerk listet leider keinen eng verwandten Fall auf. Aber solche Satzteile werden mit Komma abgetrennt, anders ergibt es für mich gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## Hutschi

Amtliche Regeln, Stand 2018, .pdf-Format
https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...gQFnoECAsQAg&usg=AOvVaw2y69jwQ4L1jkAHzXadlr15
Zusätze oder Nachträge ... grenzt man mit Komma ab.
Paragraf 77


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Das amtliche Regelwerk listet leider keinen eng verwandten Fall auf. Aber solche Satzteile werden mit Komma abgetrennt, anders ergibt es für mich gar keinen Sinn.



Über das amtliche Regelwerk hinaus gibt es ja auch noch Duden-Regeln. Unter Regel D 128 (3) heißt es dort lediglich:


> Bei nachgestellten Zusätzen, die mit _wie_ eingeleitet werden, können Kommas gesetzt werden ‹§ 78 (2)›. (Vgl. auch D 113.)
> 
> *Zum Beispiel*
> 
> Ihre Auslagen[,] wie Kopierkosten, Eintrittsgelder, Fahrtkosten und dergleichen[,] werden wir Ihnen ersetzen.


----------



## Hutschi

Das im Duden sagt nichts über andere Zusätze aus. 
Das amtliche Werk ist allgemeiner.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> gibt es ja auch noch Duden-Regeln


Ja, leider sind all die Regeln irgendwie nicht wirklich von Leuten entworfen worden, die die Sprache lieben. Seit der Reform mangelt wirklich an Systematik und Liebe zum Detail, ganz besonders ist viel zu viel optional und willkürlich.

In Frage kommt Duden D120:



> Sonst gelten für verkürzte Teilsätze dieselben Richtlinien wie bei vollständigen Sätzen.
> ZUM BEISPIEL
> Vielleicht, dass er noch eintrifft.
> Ende gut, alles gut.



Auch D122 erlaubt ein zusätzlich Komma und gibt die schwammige Regel mit der Sprechpause.


----------



## manfy

Gernot Back said:


> "So wie ich wollte..." wäre ja eigentlich ein korrektes Satzfragment.
> 
> 
> 
> An diesem Satz ist auch ohne Komma nichts ambig.
Click to expand...

Doch, ich finde schon. Man liest Sätze ja von links nach rechts und solange du keine Ahnung hast, was der Autor ausdrücken will, verbindet das Gehirn die Bedeutung entsprechend der sich entwickelnden Satzstruktur.
Anders wäre das schon wieder bei dem Satz "So wie wir wollte auch...". Da _wir _nicht mit _wollte _kongruiert, erkennt man schnell, dass _wollte _einem anderen Satzteil angehört.

Aber ich stimme zu, dass das Komma prinzipiell optional ist. Wie korrekturlächle schon erwähnt hat, werden Konjunktionalphrasen normalerweise nicht mit Kommas abgetrennt, aber es existiert eben ein gewisser Ermessensspielraum in Bezug auf Konjunktionalphrase und elliptischem Subjunktionsnebensatz.

Der Grammatikduden, Auflage8, 2009 schreibt dazu (Seite 842ff):


> Vergleichende Konjunktionalphrasen (a) *stehen zum Teil im Wechsel* mit entsprechenden
> Subjunktionalnebensätzen (b). Man betrachtet solche Konjunktionalphrasen
> *gewöhnlich nicht als Ellipsen* (siehe aber ↑ 1548); entsprechend werden sie auch
> nicht mit Komma abgetrennt (a):


Ich habe hier "gewöhnlich nicht" hervorgehoben, weil das bestätigt, dass es auch ungewöhnliche Fälle gibt. 
Die Beispiele im Duden waren:


> (a) Anna rennt schneller [als Barbara]. Die Kosten werden nicht ganz so hoch
> ausfallen [wie im letzten Jahr]. Die Kerle hatten nichts anderes im Kopf [als
> dumme Ideen].
> (b)Anna rennt schneller, [als Barbara rennt]. Die Kosten werden nicht ganz so
> hoch ausfallen, [wie sie im letzten Jahr ausgefallen sind]. Die Kerle hatten nichts
> anderes im Kopf, [als in der Stadt alle Papierkörbe anzuzünden].


(Bitte beachten, dass die eckigen Klammern hier keine Ellipsen markieren wie üblich, sondern eben diese Konjunktionalphrasen, bzw Subjunktionalnebensätze.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Amtliche Regeln, Stand 2018, [....] Zusätze oder Nachträge ... grenzt man mit Komma ab.


Es geht weiter mit


> Möglich sind in bestimmten Fällen auch Gedankenstrich (siehe § 84) oder Klammern (siehe § 86); mit diesen Zeichen kennzeichnet man stärker, dass man etwas als Zusatz oder Nachtrag verstanden wissen will.
> Dies betrifft (1) Parenthesen, (2) Substantivgruppen als Nachträge (Appositionen), (3) Orts-, Wohnungs-, Zeit- und Literaturangaben ohne Präposition, (4) Erläuterungen, (5) angekündigte Wörter oder Wortgruppen, (6) Infinitivgruppen und (7) Partizip- oder Adjektivgruppen


_"So wie ich"_ entspricht mMn. keinem dieser Kriterien.


----------



## Hutschi

Bei diesem Abschnitt geht es um Klammern und Gedanken- bzw. Bindestriche.
Es trifft also auf unseren Fall gar nicht zu. In diesen Fällen würde ich auch keine Klammern verwenden.
*(So wie ich) wollte auch er nur das Beste.
Das passt nicht, zumindest nicht in diesem Satz ohne weiteren Text.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Bei diesem Abschnitt geht es um Klammern und Gedanken- bzw. Bindestriche.


Wohl kaum. Es wird nur kleingeschrieben angemerkt, dass man _in bestimmten Fällen _statt Kommas auch Klammern und Gedanken- bzw. Bindestriche verwenden kann (was in unserem Fall natürlich nicht möglich ist).


----------



## Hutschi

"So wie ich" ist eine Erläuterung zum Kontext.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "So wie ich" ist eine Erläuterung zum Kontext.


Stimmt, das _könnte_ man so sehen (_muss_ man aber mMn nicht).


----------



## Hutschi

Um Missverständnisse auszuschließen: Ich ziehe vor, Kommas zu setzen, wenn es korrekt ist. Ich lasse also fakultative Kommas  fast nie weg.
In vielen Fällen kann man es ja selbst auswählen, ohne dass es falsch wird.

Die Rechtschreibreform war darauf ausgerichtet, weniger strikte Regeln aufzustellen.
Sie wollte das Schreiben vereinfachen. Ich will dagegen dem Leser vereinfachen, den Text zu verstehen.

Ich muss aber sagen, dass es mir nicht bei jedem Text gelingt.

Gut verständlich sind die offiziellen Kommaregeln ja nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich ziehe vor, Kommas zu setzen, wenn es korrekt ist. Ich lasse also fakultative Kommas fast nie weg.


 So halte ich es auch! Zumindest bei den etablierten Regeln, nicht bei den "bescheuerten" neuen Kommas.



Hutschi said:


> Die Rechtschreibreform war darauf ausgerichtet, weniger strikte Regeln aufzustellen.
> Sie wollte das Schreiben vereinfachen.


Das ist nun aber wahrlich nicht gelungen. Die Reform hat Schwammigkeit und Unklarheit geschaffen und eigentlich das korrekte Schreiben erschwert. Ohne die Reformen würden wir besser dastehen. Nur wenige reformierte Regeln sind wirklich gut und gern gesehen. 



Hutschi said:


> Gut verständlich sind die offiziellen Kommaregeln ja nicht.


Eben. Die alten Regeln waren klarer. Die neuen Regeln sind keine echte Vereinfachung.


----------



## Gernot Back

Ich habe in dieser Sache auch noch mal im Forum von _korrekturen.de_ nachgefragt:
Re: So wie ich(,) wollte auch er nur das Beste. | Forum  korrekturen.de


----------



## Kajjo

Hm, ergibt absolut keine Sinn für mich und erscheint völlig willkürlich zu sein. Ob der Duden da nicht Theoriefindung gegenüber den amtlichen Regeln betrieben hat? Das hat sich irgendein Autor einfach so ausgedacht.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> (…) erscheint völlig willkürlich zu sein. Ob der Duden da nicht Theoriefindung gegenüber den amtlichen Regeln betrieben hat?


Eigentlich ist es auch ein Prinzip nach amtlicher Regelung, dass das Vorfeld eines Satzes nie durch Komma abgetrennt wird, es sei denn, dass das Vorfeld von einem Infinitivsatz mit „zu“ (optionales Komma) oder einem sonstigen Nebensatz (obligatorisches Komma) besetzt wird. Auch erweiterte Subjektsinfinitive ohne „zu“, die das Vorfeld besetzen, werden nicht mit Komma abgetrennt.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, bei Subjektsinfinitiven empfinde ich das als naheliegend, aber bei "so wie ich wollte auch" entsteht ohne Komma ein Holzwegsatz und welche Funktion soll "so wie ich" im Hauptsatz haben?


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> welche Funktion soll "so wie ich" im Hauptsatz haben?


Im Grunde genommen ist dieses "so wie ich" ja nur ein ins Vorfeld verlegter Vergleich, was an sich ungewöhnlich ist.

"Normalerweise" würde man ja sagen: "Auch er wollte nur das Beste so wie ich. / Er wollte nur das Beste (so) wie ich auch."


> *LEO*
> In Vergleichssätzen steht der mit _als_ oder _wie_ eingeleitete Satzteil sehr oft im Nachfeld


Der vergleichende Satzteil wird im Nachfeld nicht mit Komma abgetrennt, deshalb würde ich ihn auch im OP-Satz ohne Komma schreiben.

Das "Holzweg-Argument" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, dazu ist der Satz   zu kurz/ einfach. Man braucht nicht mal eine Sekunde, um die "Holzweg-Lösung" auszuschalten.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Der vergleichende Satzteil wird im Nachfeld nicht mit Komma abgetrennt,


Es handelt sich doch hier gar nicht um einen Vergleichssatz. Als Nachtrag würde es definitiv mit Komma abgetrennt werden. Er besteht doch wohl ein Unterschied:

_Er will das Gleiche wie ich. <Vergleichssatz>
Er will das Beste, so wie ich auch. <Zusatz>
Er will das Beste, genau wie ich. <Zusatz>
_
Also beim Nachtrag sollte die Lage ja wohl klar sein. 

Die Frage ist nur, wie es im Vorfeld gehandhabt wird. Der Duden (Zitat Gernot) schlägt offenbar vor, dort kein Komma zu setzen, was mir wiederum willkürlich erscheint und die nötige Sprechpause komplett ignoriert.


----------



## elroy

Es sieht ohne Komma einfach schrecklich aus. Ich gerate jedes Mal in die Holzweg-Falle und auch nach Wiederverarbeitung des Satzes widerstrebt mir diese befremdliche (fehlende) Zeichensetzung heftig. Das widerspricht jedem Anspruch an Klarheit und Ordnung und zeigt kein Gefühl für Sprache und keinen gesunden Menschenverstand. Da konnte jemand den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehen.


----------



## elroy

Ich habe erst gerade die Duden-„Regeln“ gelesen.

_5. Eine Wortgruppe mit »so« oder »so wie« am Satzanfang wird nicht durch Komma abgetrennt (vgl. »wie«, 6):_
*So wie ich wartet auch er auf Antwort.*
_
ABER:

5. »so« oder »so wie« leiten eine nachgestellte Erläuterung ein, die durch Komma abgetrennt bzw. in Kommas eingeschlossen wird:_
*Er wartet auf Antwort, so wie ich.*
_*Er wartet[,] so wie ich[,] auf Antwort.* (Vgl. 66.)_

Das ist doch lächerlich und gar nicht ernstzunehmen! 

Satzanfang: Komma falsch 
Satzmitte: Komma fakultativ
Satzende: Komma obligatorisch 

Häää? Wo in aller Welt soll da der Sinn liegen? Man würde fast denken, man hätte für jeden Teil die „Regel“ aus dem Hut gezogen. Solche sinnlose Willkürlichkeit erleichtert niemandem etwas.


----------



## elroy

_Wenn ich ihn sehe*,* bin ich froh.
Ich bin*, *wenn ich ihn sehe*,* froh.
Ich bin froh*,* wenn ich ihn sehe._

Das Komma ist in jedem Fall obligatorisch. Die Position des Nebensatzes ändert nichts daran. Warum soll das bei „so wie ich“ anders sein??


----------



## Kajjo

Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu, Elroy. So empfinde ich das auch. Das meinte ich mit willkürlich. 

Die neuen Regeln wurden von "Fachleuten" erstellt, die irgendwie so hoch im Elfenbeinturm saßen, dass sie den Kontakt zur Sprache verloren hatten. Sehr viel Theoriefindung, sehr viel Willkür und leider eben auch sehr viel optional ohne echte Regel. Solche Herangehensweise hilft nicht wirklich.


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> Eigentlich ist es auch ein Prinzip nach amtlicher Regelung, dass das Vorfeld eines Satzes nie durch Komma abgetrennt wird


Wo steht das in den amtlichen Regeln? Ich habe nach "Vorfeld" gesucht und es nicht gefunden.
https://www.rechtschreibrat.com/DOX/rfdr_Regeln_2016_redigiert_2018.pdf
(Regeln von 2016 - gibt es neuere, in denen das Vorfeld beschrieben ist?)


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Wo steht das in den amtlichen Regeln? Ich habe nach "Vorfeld" gesucht und es nicht gefunden.


Das amtliche Regelwerk vermeidet Fachsprache. Da steht von „Vorfeld“ oder gar vom „topologischen Feldermodell“ natürlich nichts drin, da es sich nicht nur an Linguisten, sondern vor allem auch an Otto Normalverbraucher richtet. Du wirst aber im amtlichen Regelwerk keinen einzigen Fall finden, bei dem es sich bei dem Teil, der vor dem finiten Verb des Hauptsatzes steht, nicht um eine Infinitivgruppe oder einen sonstigen Nebensatz handelt. Das ist so, weil es im Deutschen ‒ anders als im Englischen ‒ völlig normal ist, dass etwas anderes als das Subjekt dem finiten Verb eines deklarativen Hauptsatzes vorausgeht: 

Im Vorfeld des Satzes kann jedes Satzglied stehen. Man setzt es ins Vorfeld, um dieses Satzglied ggf. zu topikalisieren, den Fokus darauf zu setzen. Eine Fokussierung oder Topikalisierung widerspräche dem Gedanken, dieses Satzglied gleichzeitig als „Zusatz“ zu betrachten (ein „Nachtrag“ kann es im Vorfeld des Satzes ja ohnehin nicht sein). Das schließt sich gegenseitig aus.


elroy said:


> Das widerspricht jedem Anspruch an Klarheit und Ordnung und zeigt kein Gefühl für Sprache und keinen gesunden Menschenverstand.


Ganz und gar nicht, das ist nur stringent!


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> Du wirst aber im amtlichen Regelwerk keinen einzigen Fall finden, bei dem es sich bei dem Teil, der vor dem finiten Verb des Hauptsatzes steht, nicht um eine Infinitivgruppe oder einen sonstigen Nebensatz handelt.



Gegenbeispiel: Bitte, komm doch morgen pünktlich.


----------



## Gernot Back

Gernot Back said:


> Du wirst aber im amtlichen Regelwerk keinen einzigen Fall finden, bei dem es sich bei dem Teil, der vor dem finiten Verb des Hauptsatzes steht, nicht um eine Infinitivgruppe oder einen sonstigen Nebensatz handelt.





Hutschi said:


> Gegenbeispiel: Bitte, komm doch morgen pünktlich.


Das ist kein Gegenbeispiel, da es sich um einen Imperativsatz mit Verb-Erststellung und keinen Deklarativsatz mit Verb-Zweitstellung handelt.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Ich habe erst gerade die Duden-„Regeln“ gelesen.
> 
> _5. Eine Wortgruppe mit »so« oder »so wie« am Satzanfang wird nicht durch Komma abgetrennt (vgl. »wie«, 6):_
> *So wie ich wartet auch er auf Antwort.*
> 
> _ABER:
> 
> 5. »so« oder »so wie« leiten eine nachgestellte Erläuterung ein, die durch Komma abgetrennt bzw. in Kommas eingeschlossen wird:_
> *Er wartet auf Antwort, so wie ich.*
> _*Er wartet[,] so wie ich[,] auf Antwort.* (Vgl. 66.)_



Das finde ich irgendwie auch unlogisch.

Im Grunde genommen habe ich nichts gegen das Komma nach _"so wie ich"_  am Satzanfang.
Ich finde es nur unnötig, würde es also nicht setzen.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich gerate jedes Mal in die Holzweg-Falle


Genau. Und das schlägt jegliche formalistische Spitzfindigkeiten. Kommas dienen dazu, die Verständlichkeit des Textes zu erhöhen. Wenn nicht hier, wo dann?


----------

